
CloudFront Update – HTTPS and TLS v1.1/v1.2 to the Origin, Add/Modify Headers - joedrew
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/cloudfront-update-https-tls-v1-1v1-2-to-the-origin-addmodify-headers/
======
nikolay
Well, all great, but my issue is 15-30 minutes per purge or distribution
update and also the inability to have to distributions with the same CNAMEs
and switch easily between the active. Anyway, this minor update is welcome!

